# Transmission Fluid dilemma



## offroadfan (Mar 17, 2008)

I own a Nissan X-trail 2005, 2.5 with automatic transmission. Last month I made the 40,000 km/24 month maintenance with 46,716 km marked on the board. The owner´s manual indicates that the automatic transmission fluid has to be replaced at 40,000km, but my Nissan-approved customer service advisor told me that because the X-trail already exceeded the 40k´s, the fluid shouldn´t be replaced. He recommended me to not replace the fluid before the transmission needed proper disassembly and mechanical work. They stated that they can replace the fluid at my request, but they would assume no responsibility if the transmission breaks up or starts having problems. I would perfectly understand that, if the X-trail had 100,000 kms, the fluid shoulnd´t be changed and the wise thing to do would be just to wait for the transmission to break. But, does an excess of "merely" 7,000kms makes a difference on whether I should consider the reasonability of changing fluids? I found it strange, therefore I asked to a mechanic who works at the Nissan-approved service provider and told me that if it were his car, he would change it, but since the Nissan customer service representative recommended me not to do it, the mechanic told me that probably it wasn´t unwise to simply wait for the transmission to faulter. I was shocked when I received such an answer!. I asked again to other people but I didn´t receive a rock-solid, conclusive recommendation. I do not trust the recommendation made by the Nissan representative: the place where they ought to know everything about Nissan cars from A to Z wasn´t able to provide me a solid recommendation without hesitating. I bouth my Nissan X-trail brand new around 30 moths ago and right now my X-trail has around 48,800 km, but I still have the dilemma on whether it is or not wise to change the transmission fluid (like the manual says) or just to wait for my transmission to faulter, as my local Nissan customer service recommended me to do. What should I do?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Walk into that hopless dealership and DEMAND the transmission oil to be changed on the spot! That is what I would have done and all these stories they told about not changing just because it has passed 40K is a load of crap. I can't believe a Nissan Customer Service Rep would actually say that and ask you to wait for the transmission to faulter!!!! Where the hell did they get this information from???? I would ask them to put that in writing to you so it could make a good news story article.

Also, what kind of disassembly he's talking about for changing the transmission fluid??? Does this guy know anything about cars at all to be saying that??

I can't believe am reading this LOL 

Just ask him this:

Dear customer service advisor: Would you actually be in a position to foot the bill for transmission maintenance when it breaks due to no oil change and would YOU take full responsibility for YOUR recommendation NOT to change the transmission fluid now?

If he asnwers yes (and he would be crazy to do so) tell him, "Please sign here Sir" 

Get it changed mate and get them to note it down on your service invoice. ALL mechanical work on the car is guaranteed by Nissan and not by this so called "advisor"


----------



## offroadfan (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks mate. I will do that. I notice that the owners manual refers to replace the transmission fluid, but doesn´t mention anything about replacing the transmission fluid filter. Does the X-trail uses a transmission fluid filter?, is it suppose also to be change every 40k´s or only when the transmission gets open?. When it´s supposed to be replaced?.


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

YES - totally agree with Jalal to change the ATF. However, you may want to use "Matic D". This is a Nissan OEM ATF. Slightly more expensive than the regular Dlll. It has a "light brown-gold" colour as compared to the usual red /pink colour. Has a different "smell/odour" too. Do check what ATF you have. From my understanding (in Malaysia), the XT comes with Matic D. However, during the ATF "service" at 40,000km (or thereabouts), it is changed to the red/pink stuff unless customers specifically asks for Matic D. Many do not as many are not aware.

An ATF "change" consists of approx 4 litres. A total flush about 10 litres.

I found out from Nissan (Malaysia) that they do not change the "filter" till around 80,000 to 100,000 km.

Do a search on "Matic D". Your choice. I am using it.

Hope the above helps.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

There is nothing is the ESM for the exy to suggest that there is a transmission filter, although am pretty sure we do have one. I have never had it changed and am up for my 100K service soon, so was going to ask the dealer at the next service what's the go with it.


----------



## offroadfan (Mar 17, 2008)

TKH, I bought Motul Dexron III to use it when changing the fluid. On the manual says Dexron III may be also use. A couple of minutes ago I check up the transmission fluid inside the X-trail, but didn´t see the exact color, because the fluid it´s very clear.
Jalal, let me know if the dealers says something about the transmission filter.


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

"There is nothing is the ESM for the exy to suggest that there is a transmission filter,"
I am sure that there is an ATF filter - I have just changed mine. The "filter" is a "metal mesh". Similarly with the "fuel filter", there is no mention either.  

"A couple of minutes ago I check up the transmission fluid inside the X-trail, but didn´t see the exact color, because the fluid it´s very clear."
Remove the "dip stick" and drop the ATF onto a piece of white tissue paper. You should be able to pick up the colour.


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

TKH said:


> *I am sure that there is an ATF filter - I have just changed mine.* The "filter" is a "metal mesh". Similarly with the "fuel filter", there is no mention either.


Do you keep the part # ???

I got 37k kms & guess I'll have to change my Tranny Fluid really soon.

Look for another dealership.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

TKH said:


> "There is nothing is the ESM for the exy to suggest that there is a transmission filter,"
> I am sure that there is an ATF filter - I have just changed mine. The "filter" is a "metal mesh". Similarly with the "fuel filter", there is no mention either.


The ATF Filter Kit is actually bigger than just a metal mesh. HERE how it looks like for the 2006 xtrail.


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

I purchased an aftermarket "metal mesh" ATF filter and gasket for less than RM70 each (US1.00 = RM3.2 approx). The Nissan OEM's were RM100 plus plus. Looks just like the picture. I guess my 03 XT is similar to the 06 as both have the same engine and tranny - QR25DE. 

On the same subject as ATFs, has anyone got an opinion on LUBEGARD. The company manufacturers various additives. They have one for the auto trans. Some said they felt a "smoother" change between 1st and 2nd. I think it comes in 3 different grades. Have not added anything to the auto trans (or engine).


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

offroadfan said:


> Jalal, let me know if the dealers says something about the transmission filter.


OK, I had a chat to Nissan about the AT Filter and was told that it doesn't need replacing at all. They only check it during the 80,000kms service and if it is dirty they just wash the metal mesh, put it back in with a new gasket, so they said, when it comes to the xtrail, it is not a serviceable item and doesn't need replacing.


----------



## stevebradwell (Apr 10, 2009)

*leaking tranny fluid*

Hi,

I bought my 2005 xtrail in canada less than a year ago, I had the tranny fluid flushed last year at my mechanics recommendation, I noticed some red fluid on the snow at times over the past few months but the fluids were fine. I've had 2 occasions where my tranny has slipped when breaking and turning right, but wasn't sure if it was just something with the xtrails auto transmission or not as the corner is on a strange angle and it's never happened anywhere else. 
I took it to my mechanic for it's 3 month service and told him about it he took a look and mentioned that the right seal (or something like that) was leaking and that they added an additive to the fluid to see if it would soften the seals. I drove in traffic for 2 hours a couple days later and by the time I got home, the tranny was slipping more, and a quick check in the driveway, I noticed the fluid was dripping (almost pouring) out. The fluid is dripping from the right side, there's a black plastic plate there attached by 2 bolts and the fluid is leaking from behind this plate. The xtrail is parked now, and I'll have it towed to a transmission shop, but any idea what's behind this plate and what might have happened? Did the additive kill what was left of a seal or gasket?

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

If the clutch is slipping, you might have lost too much tranny fluid. Are you sure you are checking the fluid correctly? From the service manual... 
The leak is a different issue.

A/T FLUID PFP
Checking A/T Fluid ACS007QS
1. Warm up engine.
2. Check for A/T fluid leakage.
3. Before driving, A/T fluid level can be checked at A/T fluid temperatures
of 30 to 50°C (86 to 122°F) using “COLD” range on A/
T fluid level gauge.
a. Park vehicle on level surface and set parking brake.
b. Start engine and move selector lever through each gear position.
Leave selector lever in “P” position.
c. Check A/T fluid level with engine idling.
d. Remove A/T fluid level gauge and note reading. If level is at low
side of either range, and A/T fluid to the A/T fluid charging pipe.
CAUTION:
When wiping away the A/T fluid level gauge, always use
lint-free paper, not a cloth one.
e. Re-insert A/T fluid level gauge into A/T fluid charging pipe as far
as it will go


----------



## stevebradwell (Apr 10, 2009)

I've got my xtrail in the shop right now, they said the front seal is gone, but also said there's a lot of metal fillings on the magnets and that there might be another issue, I did a quick google and it seems that it's normal to have metal fillings (he showed me, the magnets had filings all around them). So I'm not sure if he's using the old metal filings trick to get me to pay more, or if there could actually be another issue...


----------

